Ask HN: What systems or tech do you use to speed up your development process? - febin
======
jonpalmisc
Docker is great. I wouldn’t say that I am a Docker expert, or a power user
even, but being able to spin up a PostgreSQL, nginx, etc. nearly instantly and
without lots of configuration is awesome. It keeps me focused on writing code,
not configuring programs.

------
walljm
I use docker, visual studio, a lot of custom powershell functions, git and
gitlab.

